# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Picture of Rick Perry and Ron Paul as main picture on drudge right now

## RonPaulCult

Check it out

*Mod: click on story under it to thank drudge: www.drudgereport.com

and don't forget to click "Paul says Perry not really conservative" story link in right column, also*

----------


## AdamT

Epic pic. WTF is Perry doing grabbing RP's arm and trying to scold him?

----------


## Feelgood

Looks like Perry is not happy with Ron! Love it.

----------


## Bruno

Perry : "I am annointed, don't mess with me!"  

Thank you, Matt Drudge!

----------


## devil21

What's that about?  He looks like he's going to assault Dr. Paul.

----------


## sailingaway

Man, Perry is a lout.

----------


## low preference guy

dang. that cheerleader is looking pretty rough there.

----------


## The Midnight Ride

I read an AP report that said they got into it during a commercial break. I'll try and find it.

----------


## rp08orbust

2011-09-08T022735Z_01_LOA29_RTRIDSP_3_USA-CAMPAIGN-DEBATE.jpg

WTF is Rick Perry doing with his hands on Ron Paul?!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

"Another commercial exposing me like that, and there is going to be an unfortunate plane accident."

----------


## Tarzan

> Man, Perry is a *lout*.


*THUG!!!* The word you are looking for is THUG!


*Although "Schoolyard Bully" is acceptable as an analogy*

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wtf is wrong with the media? Perry v. Paul is good stuff that they should be focusing on, but instead they focus on 1% Huntsman.

----------


## svobody

_During one commercial break, Perry and Rep. Ron Paul, a fellow Texan, continued their spirited exchange on stage. After other candidates stepped away, the pair continued to talk and, at one point, Perry spread and extended his arms while speaking emphatically to the congressman.
 - ap report

----------


## rp08orbust

How did the rest of you guys attach that photo in a non-thumbnail format?

----------


## pauliticalfan

> _During one commercial break, Perry and Rep. Ron Paul, a fellow Texan, continued their spirited exchange on stage. After other candidates stepped away, the pair continued to talk and, at one point, Perry spread and extended his arms while speaking emphatically to the congressman.
>  - ap report


would love to see this video, surely nbc has it.

----------


## Restore-America-NOW

I'm actually getting scared for Ron's safety. I rarely believe conspiracy theories, but like Ron I have to remind us of some tonight. Perry is an establishment Bilderberg puppet and may very well have been chosen to be our next president. Ron is becoming VERY threatening to the status quo as of late and if they can't silence him with the media, they may try a bullet. God I need to sleep...

----------


## Crickett

> What's that about?  He looks like he's going to assault Dr. Paul.


He is assaulting Ron. Put his hand on him and his finger in his face. "Don't EVER mention my association with Merck, again, old man"..

----------


## MRK

Wow Perry, staying classy and physically assaulting Congressman Paul.




> Assault: At Common Law, an intentional act by one person that creates an apprehension in another of an imminent harmful *or offensive contact.*

----------


## dvictr

> How did the rest of you guys attach that photo in a non-thumbnail format?


use www.imgur.com to reupload imafe and use html tag [img]

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

I really don't like him sticking his finger in his face and looking at him like that.

----------


## devil21

> He is assaulting Ron. Put his hand on him and his finger in his face. "Don't EVER mention my association with Merck, again, old man"..


True enough by legal definition.  Of course I meant he looks like he's going to hit Ron.  That picture is rather scary and makes me hate Perry that much more.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Back the hell off Rick. You gotta be freaking kidding me.

----------


## sailingaway

> "Another commercial exposing me like that, and there is going to be an unfortunate plane accident."


heck, let's make a dozen!

----------


## roho76

*that is the greatest picture ever!!!*

----------


## devil21

Perry would do well to keep his hands off Dr. Paul in the future.  We do have some less stable members of this movement that may take things like that against Dr. Paul personally.  You are not untouchable Rick.

----------


## kahless

If there is something to this it could destroy Perry's campaign.   The people will see it as the equivalent if he was stepping on puppies.

----------


## sailingaway

> Wow Perry, staying classy and physically assaulting Congressman Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Assault: At Common Law, an intentional act by one person that creates an apprehension in another of an imminent harmful or offensive contact.


Heck, *I'm* offended!

----------


## LBennett76

Oh it's on. Hand on his arm and a finger in his face. Who the f--k does he think he his?! Bastard. 
Notice there's some guy standing nearby with his hand on the podium. Bodyguard or station employee? I'd like to hear what he overheard.

----------


## svobody

Creepy, aggressive picture. I have gotten in fights over people touching me like that before. Completely uncalled for

----------


## sailingaway

> How did the rest of you guys attach that photo in a non-thumbnail format?


You click the right part that says 'url' something then unclick that check mark dingus when you post

----------


## sailingaway

> If there is something to this it could destroy Perry's campaign.   The people will see it as the equivalent if he was stepping on puppies.


**snort**

Ron is no puppy.

----------


## pauliticalfan

You don't just walk up to somebody, grab their arm and put your finger in their face. Just cause you're the Guvnah of Texas doesn't give you special powers. Back off, cheerleader.

----------


## Tarzan

> Perry would do well to keep his hands off Dr. Paul in the future.  We do have some *less stable* members of this movement that may take things like that against Dr. Paul personally.  You are not untouchable Rick.


*"Less Stable"???* How could Ron Paul supporters be any less stable? 

I think Dick Parrot was holding his arm so RP couldn't punch him. Parrot is probably used to people trying to take a swing at him. Schoolyard bullies need to know those techniques.  Makes me think of the Buzz Aldrin incident.

----------


## trey4sports

*Listen here Ron Paul*.... I'm a dip$#@!, and I know it.

----------


## Pizzo

What a sinister piece of $#@!.

----------


## Shane Harris

this pic makes me scared for rons safety. rick perry has hitler written all over him. except less intelligent and less articulate. very scary. very very scary perry

----------


## LibertyEsq

"Rick Perry legally assaulted Ron Paul during the debate" + link the picture.

Facebook, Twitter, everyone, go.

----------


## Shane Harris

i guess now ron can say theyve met lol (ie death threat)

----------


## Tunink

Would have been fantastic for one of those "crazy" Ron Paul supporters to come on a drop kick Perry for that.

----------


## MRK

> *THUG!!!* The word you are looking for is THUG!
> 
> 
> *Although "Schoolyard Bully" is acceptable as an analogy*


What other means would a schoolyard bully use when he can't win by reason?

----------


## MJU1983

> heck, let's make a dozen!


I was already on it.  Here are a few:

----------


## LibertyEsq

does anyone have a url for this pic hosted somewhere to make it easier to share

----------


## sailingaway

> Would have been fantastic for one of those "crazy" Ron Paul supporters to come on a drop kick Perry for that.


It looks like Ron was dismissing him and buttoning or unbuttoning his coat and Perry seemed to think he was worthy of more attention.  Wrongo.

----------


## Agorism

Looks like he really grabbed his wrist there.

I wonder if Paul's arm is sore.

----------


## Ronpauljones

> I'm actually getting scared for Ron's safety. I rarely believe conspiracy theories, but like Ron I have to remind us of some tonight. Perry is an establishment Bilderberg puppet and may very well have been chosen to be our next president. Ron is becoming VERY threatening to the status quo as of late and if they can't silence him with the media, they may try a bullet. God I need to sleep...


It isnt a conspiracy theory. It is 99% certain they will kill Ron if he looks like he will get the nomination. The 1% being them deciding its not worth it because it will make him a martar and start a major revolution.

----------


## RonPaulFever

This HAS to go viral.  Rick Perry is a thug and here is the proof.

----------


## sailingaway

[QUOTE=MJU1983;3537928]I was already on it.  Here are a few:





Ron IS from Texas.  Perry is rhetoric on a stick.

----------


## AJ187

This is a great image. You couldn't ask for better composition or lighting.  Look at Perry veiled in darkness, emitting a evil while Paul's meakish but attentive expression shows he truly exhibits the virtues of the non-aggression principal.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> I'm actually getting scared for Ron's safety. I rarely believe conspiracy theories, but like Ron I have to remind us of some tonight. Perry is an establishment Bilderberg puppet and may very well have been chosen to be our next president. Ron is becoming VERY threatening to the status quo as of late and if they can't silence him with the media, they may try a bullet. God I need to sleep...


Hey, win the Iowa Caucuses, and Dr Paul gets his very own Secret Service detail.

----------


## sailingaway

> does anyone have a url for this pic hosted somewhere to make it easier to share


http://l.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/OKF...IGN-DEBATE.jpg

you can right click most photos and click 'copy url' and snag it.

----------


## BuddyRey

> Epic pic. WTF is Perry doing grabbing RP's arm and trying to scold him?


Perry:  How DARE you point out my hypocrisy like that!!!
Paul:  U MAD BRO?

----------


## LBennett76

I like the last subtitle. Cold soulless hand of a Globalist. Classic!
And it does look like Ron was dismissing him. Ron's faced down bigger baddies than you, buddy. So hands off!

----------


## sailingaway

> This is a great image. You couldn't ask for better composition or lighting.  Look at Perry veiled in darkness, emitting a ominous evil while Paul's meakish but attentive expression shows he truly exhibits the virtues of the non-aggression principal.


Ron is completely not backing down, not even a recoil of surprise.  It's more 'did you really just grab my wrist, fellow?'

----------


## kahless

http://www.sacbee.com/2011/09/07/389...#ixzz1XKVnAHYi



> -During one commercial break, Perry and Rep. Ron Paul, a fellow Texan, continued their spirited exchange on stage. After other candidates stepped away, the pair continued to talk and, at one point, Perry spread and extended his arms while speaking emphatically to the congressman.

----------


## RonPaulFever

Another one!  "What the HELL, Ron?"

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

I wonder if Perry was trying to shake Ron up so he would fumble after the commercial break. Didn't work.

----------


## Shane Harris

[QUOTE=sailingaway;3537939]


> I was already on it.  Here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron IS from Texas.  Perry is rhetoric on a stick.


ron is from pittsburgh like yours truly. thanks haha

----------


## rp08orbust

Ron needs to take a gun to the next debate and apply _The Ethics of Liberty_, Part II chapter 12 the next time governor Gardasil lays a finger on him.

----------


## devil21

I really hope the contents of this confrontation comes out.  Someone that gets near Ron soon should ask him.

----------


## sailingaway

Are you all clicking www.drudgereport.com to click the Paul related stories there?  He is mentioned in the one right under the picture and has his own headline in the right column.

----------


## roho76

> Hey, win the Iowa Caucuses, and Dr Paul gets his very own Secret Service detail.


That's what frightens me.

----------


## Tarzan

> Hey, win the Iowa Caucuses, and Dr Paul gets his very own Secret Service detail.


Now THAT would be funny... the candidates get into it... and two Secret Service teams wind up duking it out.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Heck, *I'm* offended!


Me too.  I cannot say what I would like to say.

----------


## low preference guy

> I wonder if Perry was trying to shake Ron up so he would fumble after the commercial break. Didn't work.


this is it. street politicians do $#@! like this.

----------


## sailingaway

[QUOTE=Shane Harris;3537959]


> ron is from pittsburgh like yours truly. thanks haha


Ron has been a Republican in Texas while Perry was still a Democrat championing the guy pushing cap and trade.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Perry must not like this.

----------


## pinkmandy

> Epic pic. WTF is Perry doing grabbing RP's arm and trying to scold him?


"The global elites said I get to be President and don't you forget it."

----------


## Agorism

Rick Perry tried to chest bump Paul, but Paul had to back away from the gorilla.

----------


## Ronpauljones

> Hey, win the Iowa Caucuses, and Dr Paul gets his very own Secret Service detail.


Tell that to JFK.

----------


## Chieppa1

Yo, I'm kind of pissed off now...Can we get this $#@! covered? $#@! Rick Perry. And $#@! those media heads that will cover him.

----------


## specsaregood

> I'm actually getting scared for Ron's safety. I rarely believe conspiracy theories, but like Ron I have to remind us of some tonight. Perry is an establishment Bilderberg puppet and may very well have been chosen to be our next president. Ron is becoming VERY threatening to the status quo as of late and if they can't silence him with the media, they may try a bullet. God I need to sleep...


weren't you just bs'ing about how the campaign is over just a bit ago?

----------


## Crickett

> Perry would do well to keep his hands off Dr. Paul in the future.  We do have some less stable members of this movement that may take things like that against Dr. Paul personally.  You are not untouchable Rick.


Yes.  Ron does not look scared, either. You are right. Perry should be careful assaulting Ron. I could not find this pic anywhere on drudge nor anywhere but here. I sure do not like it.

----------


## roho76

*      "WHAT THE $#@!!!!" - Rick Perry
*

----------


## ILikeRonPaul

where are the sources for the pics?

this is so messed up. i dont even know what rick said and i'm already raging mad

----------


## Sentinelrv

How do I link to a Facebook status update? Here is my profile with an update about the picture. Please comment on it...

http://www.facebook.com/Sentinelrv

----------


## sailingaway

> Rick Perry tried to chest bump Paul, but Paul had to back away from the gorilla.


Would YOU want Perry touching you?

----------


## AdamT



----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

"*WTF Bro?!*"

----------


## musicmax

> This HAS to go viral.  Rick Perry is a thug and here is the proof.


Recall that Rick Lazio's senatorial campaign died the moment he walked over to Hillary Clinton's podium.

----------


## Chieppa1

We have the internet organization and power to take this picture, and shove it down Perry's throat. This could be the story of this debate if we make it so. I'm completely serious.

----------


## pinkmandy

> Another one!  "What the HELL, Ron?"


Haha. Perry is like "WTF, Ron! You outed me!" and Paul is like "Sorry...but...you know you're a pandering jackass..."

----------


## MJU1983



----------


## svobody

At first this made me mad, but now I'm laughing that Ron got Perry worked up enough to do that. Dude must be a bit of a loose cannon, this could be fun down the road...

----------


## devil21

Seems there's a violent edge to rhetoric against RP tonite.  There was a bimbo on O'Reilly advocating that people interviewing Ron Paul should slap him just a few minutes ago!  This is not a good turn of events.

----------


## Crickett

> Ron is completely not backing down, not even a recoil of surprise.  It's more 'did you really just grab my wrist, fellow?'


Kind of like he is almost going to laugh at him in the next second. Ron's face= You think what you say is of any importance to me?

----------


## specsaregood

ok, now im pissed.

----------


## sailingaway

> Recall that Rick Lazio's senatorial campaign died the moment he walked over to Hillary Clinton's podium.


probably why they didn't show it on tv

----------


## Libertea Party

Hmm, what do you think the Hannity's of the world would say if a Paul supporter grabbed him or Perry and started wagging his finger an inch from his face? I think they would start screaming "bloody murder". "Why those thug libertarians don't even respect non-violence they claim to support!".

For the record *don't anyone be a P.O.S. like Rick Perry and infringe on his person or property*. 

Who knows... it could very well be that Perry liked him and was disappointed Ron Paul turned him down for a date.  

Do we really want to be mad at a poor lover scorned?

----------


## Dary

uh - oh.

Now I'm affraid.

But not for Ron.

----------


## jrice

I want the story!  What was said???

----------


## AdamT



----------


## Eric21ND

> would have been fantastic for one of those "crazy" ron paul supporters to come on a drop kick perry for that.





> 


lmao!

----------


## Crickett

> Seems there's a violent edge to rhetoric against RP tonite.  There was a bimbo on O'Reilly advocating that people interviewing Ron Paul should slap him just a few minutes ago!  This is not a good turn of events.


Seriously? Man, THIS is what never-ending wars, and home land security, and lying governments do to a formerly generous, freedom-loving, humorous,  peaceful People.

----------


## MJU1983



----------


## american.swan

Come on!!  Get real folks.  We know Rick Perry wants to be Ron's VP.

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

Rick Perry goes out of his way to try and convince Ron Paul that he's an 'alfalfa male'


*"I'm an alfalfa male Ron, and Keenzenisms is MY issue now."*

----------


## low preference guy

> 


my favorite

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Seems there's a violent edge to rhetoric against RP tonite.  There was a bimbo on O'Reilly advocating that people interviewing Ron Paul should slap him just a few minutes ago!  This is not a good turn of events.


1) They ignore you

2) They mock you

Did you really think you'd be able to bluff/cheat/cajole your way past Step 3?

----------


## Crickett

> I want the story!  What was said???


Oh, me too! Never wanted to be a fly on the wall so bad..lol

----------


## sailingaway

> 


Seems to me that would look good on the front page, but perhaps it isn't a decision I should make while I'm seeing red.

----------


## low preference guy

HotAir has it now:

Caption contest: hotair.com/headlines/archives/2011/09/07/caption-this-5/

*mod: broke link, I wouldn't feed the trolls*

----------


## specsaregood

who is the other guy at the podium?
was this just before they ignored paul for 30 minutes?

----------


## Tarzan

*Ron... you have to help with on this Economy Stuff.**
This means "One", right?*

----------


## Jandrsn21

Paul really outed Rick on the vaccine issue and brought up that he signed an executive order mandating it. Not only did Paul mention it, but several other candidates commented and blasted him as well. Perry must have been PISSED on stage. Really his only response could have been resorting to mafia intimidation tactics.

I've seen it in several online youtube interviews, when Perry is asked about his "record" he always gets super defensive and physical, this will likely continue. We need some Guerilla type reporters at every Perry rally, meetup, and campaign stop to ask him nicely about his "record" and record his lovely responses!

----------


## low preference guy

> Seems to me that would look good on the front page, but perhaps it isn't a decision I should make while I'm seeing red.


if it's good enough to be the main picture on DrudgeReport.com, it can be on the front page.

----------


## LinuxJedi

Can someone more able than me edit pom-poms into this? :-)

(That was for the picture with Perry arms open wide)

----------


## freedoms-light

Paul was contemplating Perry, much like he would some E. coli or perhaps an amoeba during his first biology class.

----------


## AdamT

[QUOTE=low preference guy;3538042]


> HotAir has it now: h xxp://hotair.com/headlines/archives/2011/09/07/caption-this-5/" Caption contest
> 
> *mod: broke link, I wouldn't feed the trolls*


Wow, disgusting bunch over there as usual.

----------


## sailingaway

> if it's good enough to be the main picture on DrudgeReport.com, it can be on the front page.


I meant the one with the Gardasil caption....

----------


## pinkmandy

Perry: "If executive orders requiring vaccines bother you just wait until I'm President."

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

PERRY THE PROSTITUTE: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/vincewad.../1/7LFRDvkNz0U


http://www.youtube.com/user/vincewad.../1/7LFRDvkNz0U

----------


## Maximus

Would love to hear more about what they were actually saying

----------


## Crickett

HotAir has it now: Caption this 

Yeah..and all anti-Ron..some of these need to go there. They are captioning it "This is how many votes you are gonna get.."

----------


## DrN0

> Hey, win the Iowa Caucuses, and Dr Paul gets his very own Secret Service detail.


Hell of a lot of good that did John F. Kennedy...

----------


## Eric21ND

"The Internet, he invented it damn you!"

----------


## devil21

Whenever you leave any comments about this debate or Perry overall, make sure to reference this assault so people will get curious and look for the pictures.  We can use this to our advantage.

----------


## civusamericanus

perry paul.jpgrick perry chest bumps paul.JPG

In my hypothetical opinion, it looks like.. _Perry storms over to Ron Paul's podium, Perry grabs Ron Paul's wrist, Perry points his finger in Ron Paul's face, then he invades Ron Paul's personal space, steps in front of Ron Paul's podium, pushing Ron Paul off to the side, and if the microphone on Ron Paul's podium wasn't there to hold back Perry's arm, he would have slapped Ron Paul..._ 

If he got aggressive like I'm hypothesizing, he should be banned from any future debate, and charges may need to be filed... Perhaps Ron Paul can take out a restraining order on Dick Parrot!

----------


## JohnGalt23g

[QUOTE=AdamT;3538054]


> Wow, disgusting bunch over there as usual.


That hurts...

----------


## Eric21ND



----------


## Agorism

Paul had to actually leave his own podium because the Gorrilla was chest bumping him out of the way.

----------


## MJU1983



----------


## Shimpchip

via http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2011/...s_8664354.html:




> During one commercial break, Perry and Rep. Ron Paul, a fellow Texan, continued their spirited exchange on stage. After other candidates stepped away, the pair continued to talk and, at one point, Perry spread and extended his arms while speaking emphatically to the congressman.

----------


## parocks

> "Another commercial exposing me like that, and there is going to be an unfortunate plane accident."


There should be a SuperPAC - anti Rick Perry.

----------


## jrice

if Perry did push Paul we have got to get the video!

----------


## BuddyRey

Do you guys really think Perry might have made some physically aggressive move toward Ron during a break in the debate to mess with his concentration or intimidate him?  If so, I sure hope the campaign or Ron himself addresses it as soon as possible.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Man, it looks like Ron's campaign got a rise outta 'ol Gardasil Rick.  heh

----------


## Paulitical Correctness



----------


## AdamT

> Seems to me that would look good on the front page, but perhaps it isn't a decision I should make while I'm seeing red.


Do it!

----------


## Shane Harris

I bet money this had something to do with the (admittedly) below the belt reference to him being a cheerleader haha " if you ever bring up my cheering history again ron i swear..."

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

In seriousness, Perry is probably saying something like "you shouldn't attack a fellow Texas Republican" and "remember Reagan's 11th commandment".

----------


## low preference guy

> Do you guys really think Perry might have made some physically aggressive move toward Ron during a break in the debate to mess with his concentration or intimidate him?  If so, I sure hope the campaign or Ron himself addresses it as soon as possible.


Yes, and it didn't affect Ron's concentration. Paul will just ignore. He won't do anything.

----------


## notsure

O No. Somebody better hold me back!

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Hell of a lot of good that did John F. Kennedy...


I think it's safe to say they've upped their game over the last 50 years...

----------


## Bruno

> Do it!


Drudge did, so I don't see a problem with it.    Nor would I have regardless.

----------


## AggieforPaul

Im not sure what to make of this pic. Perry is clearly trying to be the alpha male here putting his hand over Ron's and wagging his finger in his face, but Ron's nonchalance in the face of all of it is a positive. Bush used to do this too, when he and Putin would greet each other, they'd both go to great lengths to try and make the other one look submissive through body language.

----------


## Jandrsn21

> Man, it looks like Ron's campaign got a rise outta 'ol Gardasil Rick.  heh


Rick Perry is just begging to be exposed, the establishment backing him is really a good thing. It shows how desperate they are and also there is no way Perry will win if he is properly vetted! I mean some candidates have past issues that are "merky"  but Perry has a warehouse full of skeletons!

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> 


My favorite so far, although they all rock. +rep

----------


## low preference guy

> 


I am not a cheerleader, I'm a YELL leader.

----------


## rp08orbust

Does anyone remember this?




If exploited properly, this could end Rick Perry's campaign.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> In seriousness, Perry is probably saying something like "you shouldn't attack a fellow Texas Republican" and "remember Reagan's 11th commandment".


If he's really that thin-skinned as to react that way_ in his first debate_, then his candidacy may well be as short-lived as some here would hope.

----------


## devil21

> In seriousness, Perry is probably saying something like "you shouldn't attack a fellow Texas Republican" and "remember Reagan's 11th commandment".


Even if that were true, it would be easy for the Bilderberg annointed candidate to say.  Don't attack me bro!  I get to be President.

----------


## restoreamericanow

> Paul really outed Rick on the vaccine issue and brought up that he signed an executive order mandating it. Not only did Paul mention it, but several other candidates commented and blasted him as well. Perry must have been PISSED on stage. Really his only response could have been resorting to mafia intimidation tactics.
> 
> I've seen it in several online youtube interviews, when Perry is asked about his "record" he always gets super defensive and physical, this will likely continue. We need some Guerilla type reporters at every Perry rally, meetup, and campaign stop to ask him nicely about his "record" and record his lovely responses!



Tell your friends.  Good idea.

----------


## zHorns

I found some more coming off the wire.

He looks so mad at Ron.

In the last one, I think he's trying to use Jedi mind tricks.

----------


## sofia

Im sort of an expert on body language. Even though I dont have the full context...this is CLEARLY an aggressive posture.

Note the firmness with which perry is holding up his index finger.
Note the firmness of his grip on Ron's wrist.
Note the raised eyebrows on Perry.
Note a look of mild intimidation on the face on Ron.
Note the bystander looking at the scene.


Something really serious went down here and we need to blow this up in our favor.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> haha. Perry is like "wtf, ron! You outed me!" and paul is like "sorry...but...you know you're a pandering jackass..."


lol

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

If this guy puts his hands on Ron Paul again between now and the election, I dunno what y’all would do to him in your neck of the woods but we would treat him pretty ugly down at a Ron Paul rally. Putting your hands on another candidate to play politics and look tough at this particular time in American history is almost treasonous in my opinion.

----------


## parocks

> He is assaulting Ron. Put his hand on him and his finger in his face. "Don't EVER mention my association with Merck, again, old man"..


We need Merck Commercials from the Grassroots.

Gardasil Perry.

Rick Gardasil
Rick Bilderberg

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> I found some more coming off the wire.
> 
> He looks so mad at Ron.
> 
> In the last one, I think he's trying to use Jedi mind tricks.


I think in the last one he is channeling Mussolini

----------


## Bruno

> I found some more coming off the wire.
> 
> He looks so mad at Ron.
> 
> In the last one, I think he's trying to use Jedi mind tricks.


Was Huntsmann trying to play some sort of referee here?  He is looking down like he wants to try to keep uninvolved, but there in the middle just in case he needs to tell Perry to take it easy and lighten up a little.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Does Huntsman fake bake or just spend a lot of time in the sun? Criminies dude looks tan.

----------


## freedoms-light

Maybe this pic can win some of the Senior vote.
Clearly Perry was never taught to respect his elders.

----------


## VanBummel



----------


## AdamT



----------


## dusman

This may be a bit inappropriate, but I would have liked to have seen a Ron Paul supporter charge from the crowd and football tackle Perry for even touching Ron Paul. 

Let me do it! Just give me the blessing, I'll give him a reason to Yell. Psh.. stupid cheerleader.

----------


## kah13176

> Does Huntsman fake bake or just spend a lot of time in the sun? Criminies dude looks tan.


Romney looked the same way.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Does Huntsman fake bake or just spend a lot of time in the sun? Criminies dude looks tan.


Utah dude.  Everyone spends lots of time outdoors.

----------


## The Free Hornet

> We have the internet organization and power to take this picture, and shove it down Perry's throat. This could be the story of this debate if we make it so. I'm completely serious.


How will senior citizens interpret this?  Ron is 76 and Perry is 61.  To me, it not just shows Perry as being a thug and a bully but attacking someone elderly.

Will this picture work well with Perry's comments about social security?  Assuming government spending needs to be cut, who in the picture ought to do it?  The one who wants more overseas spending or the one who wants to spend less overseas, less on the military, and more domestically?

----------


## restoreamericanow

> In the last one, I think he's trying to use Jedi mind tricks.




HAHAHAHHAHAHAHahahahhahaha!

----------


## Diashi

> Im sort of an expert on body language. Even though I dont have the full context...this is CLEARLY an aggressive posture.
> 
> Note the firmness with which perry is holding up his index finger.
> Note the firmness of his grip on Ron's wrist.
> Note the raised eyebrows on Perry.
> Note a look of mild intimidation on the face on Ron.
> Note the bystander looking at the scene.
> 
> 
> Something really serious went down here and we need to blow this up in our favor.


I agree. Why the hell is everyone here making a joke of it? This looks to be a serious confrontation. This is what it looks like when you expose tyranny. I really do fear for Ron and his family in all of this. The one thing we need to let Paul know is that we are ready to shed blood if that's what it takes. He can't let Perry bull him into submission. Paul doesn't stand alone, and he should continue to call out the tyrants.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness



----------


## american.swan

> PERRY THE PROSTITUTE: 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/vincewad.../1/7LFRDvkNz0U
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/vincewad.../1/7LFRDvkNz0U


LOL Hilariously FUNNY.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul Wins After Show Poll!!

It's a good thing we never make an effort to win these silly online polls!

----------


## AdamT

> 


I can't stop laughing. +rep.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> If this guy puts his hands on Ron Paul again between now and the election, I dunno what yall would do to him in your neck of the woods but we would treat him pretty ugly down at a Ron Paul rally. Putting your hands on another candidate to play politics and look tough at this particular time in American history is almost treasonous in my opinion.


Proud of myself for the rephrasing of the issue.

----------


## jrice

> I agree. Why the hell is everyone here making a joke of it? This looks to be a serious confrontation.


I agree - we gotta get the story here.  Someone has got to know what was said here.  The video exists and so does the audio.

----------


## evadmurd

Looks like Perry needed to be escorted out by security.

----------


## Tarzan

I regularly call Dick Parrot a *"Thug and a chicken $#@!"*... looks like I need to add one.

*What a freakin' moron*

He's still on stage... the cameras are still running and the cell phone cameras are clicking... everything he is doing is being captured electronically and he acts like this. You would think he would know better or his staff would have warned him. Instead, he shows what an intimidating Thug and "schoolyard bully" he is. What a freakin' moron!!!

These images (and hopefully some video) could be the best thing to come of the debate.
*Pose for the camera you freakin' moron!*

----------


## The Midnight Ride

> I found some more coming off the wire.
> 
> He looks so mad at Ron.
> 
> In the last one, I think he's trying to use Jedi mind tricks.


It appears that Huntsman came and intervened. I hope more details emerge on this.

----------


## archangel689

He's not just assaulting him, he's menacing him. That's definitely a misdemeanor.

I hope they push him over the deep end, this is exactly what we want.

----------


## AdamT

> I regularly call Dick Parrot a *"Thug and a chicken $#@!"*... looks like I need to add one.
> 
> *What a freakin' moron*
> 
> He's still on stage... the cameras are still running and the cell phone cameras are clicking... everything he is doing is being captures electronically and he acts like this. You would think he would know that or his staff would have warned him. Instead, he shows what an intimidating Thug and "schoolyard bully" he is. What a freakin' moron!!!
> 
> These images (and hopefully some video) could be the best thing to come of the debate.
> *Pose for the camera you freakin' moron!*


No doubt. Any other candidate would have the common sense to avoid this kind of situation. Cameras are everywhere, duh!

----------


## MJU1983

> Ron Paul Wins After Show Poll!!
> 
> It's a good thing we never make an effort to win these silly online polls!

----------


## rp08orbust

> It appears that Huntsman came and intervened. I hope more details emerge on this.


Rick Perry's Super PAC has $55M to make sure the footage, if there is any, never sees the light of day.

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

> I agree. Why the hell is everyone here making a joke of it? This looks to be a serious confrontation. This is what it looks like when you expose tyranny. I really do fear for Ron and his family in all of this. The one thing we need to let Paul know is that we are ready to shed blood if that's what it takes. He can't let Perry bull him into submission. Paul doesn't stand alone, and he should continue to call out the tyrants.


Don't fear tyrants.  Laugh at them.  You grow your numbers faster that way.

----------


## ILikeRonPaul

ughhh can someone PLEASE provide the source of all these pics??

----------


## archangel689

[/QUOTE]


ALL HAT NO CATTLE!

----------


## BuddyRey

> 


Winner!!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I hope some video gets out!

----------


## kill the banks

every time I look at that guy I think of the godfather movie ~ one of the flunkies ( Rothschild must be getting the next one ready )

----------


## zHorns

> ughhh can someone PLEASE provide the source of all these pics??


I found mine on a Yahoo Photo Gallery

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/gop-pre...XN0Aw--;_ylv=3

----------


## RonPaulFever

If it were any other candidate than Ron Paul, Perry's career would already be finished.  But this will be swept under the rug.

I'm just so disgusted and angry right now.  How DARE he put his hands on a sitting Congressman and menace him like that!

----------


## Tarzan

> No doubt. Any other candidate would have the common sense to avoid this kind of situation. Cameras are everywhere, duh!


With any luck these images (and any video) will be tomorrow's media story.
It will play better for ratings instead of that snore fest of a debate.

Suggesting his threatening mannerisms to the media as a story might flower.
Hell, even O'Riddlin has a body language expert on his show... that would be amusing
(don't mention you are a RP Supporter)

Spreading Dick Parrot's threatening behavior around the Internet could help give it legs.
(without the added captions)

----------


## jrice

> I hope some video gets out!


you know...  With as much as MSNBC was raggin on Perry after the debate - seems like they'd want to air this.  ???

----------


## zHorns



----------


## sailingaway

*Check out www.drudgereport.com now!! Under Perry / Ron picture there are now two links, second says 'Ron Paul wins after show poll'  -- click and reward!!*

----------


## Agorism

Paul should make a commercial featuring Rick Perry as a Gorilla.

----------


## Badger Paul

Let us pray RP takes down this evil, evil man.

----------


## ILikeRonPaul

thank you!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Let us pray RP takes down this evil, evil man.


Indeed.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ick+perry+evil




Bunkloco

----------


## Shimpchip



----------


## notsure

Whatup Playah?

----------


## BuddyRey

How do you guys make such amazing photo parodies so fast?  Whatever program you're using, it's a Helluva lot better than Microsoft Paint.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

The Gardasil cowboy one deserves some type of award.

----------


## VanBummel

> 


I love this one.  Perry's channeling the dark side of the force.  Ron's completely unaffected, but Huntsman seems to be losing consciousness.

----------


## Bruno

Amazing, this thread has over 6,000 views in an hour and a half.

----------


## MJU1983

> Whatup Playah?

----------


## Agorism

> Whatup Playah?



I think that's his daughter

----------


## rp08orbust

> If it were any other candidate than Ron Paul, Perry's career would already be finished.  But this will be swept under the rug.
> 
> I'm just so disgusted and angry right now.  How DARE he put his hands on a sitting [del]Congressman[/del] *individual* and menace him like that!


There's nothing special about Congressmen.

----------


## AdamT



----------


## Esoteric

HAHAHAH .. Ron's bar is now 0.5 centimeters longer than Romney's, despite being ahead by 22%

----------


## Chieppa1

Its spreading like wildfire on Tumblr.

----------


## archangel689

> Ron needs to take a gun to the next debate and apply _The Ethics of Liberty_, Part II chapter 12 the next time governor Gardasil lays a finger on him.


Reagan also had a 1911a.

----------


## Razmear

> Amazing, this thread has over 6,000 views in an hour and a half.


This thread is being linked all over FaceBook, expect many visitors. 
eb

----------


## Agorism

Romney just caught Perry on Intrade. Markets didn't like Yeaa-haww's debate performance tonight.

http://www.intrade.com/v4/home/

----------


## Esoteric

> 


I'm in STITCHES!  I could not stop laughing!  GREAT shop job!

----------


## sailingaway

> I found mine on a Yahoo Photo Gallery
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/photos/gop-pre...XN0Aw--;_ylv=3


wtf is *THIS?*

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> If this guy puts his hands on Ron Paul again between now and the election, I dunno what yall would do to him in your neck of the woods but we would treat him pretty ugly down at a Ron Paul rally. Putting your hands on another candidate to play politics and look tough at this particular time in American history is almost treasonous in my opinion.


+rep

----------


## Eric21ND

LOL at Huntsman the diplomat trying to be diplomatic.

----------


## zHorns

> wtf is *THIS?*


Haha

----------


## parocks

> every time I look at that guy I think of the godfather movie ~ one of the flunkies ( Rothschild must be getting the next one ready )


Lady Rothschild has already done a fundraiser for Huntsman.  But Perry is who they want.

----------


## BuddyRey

> wtf is *THIS?*


That old prankster Newt shocking Rick with a joy buzzer.  Gets him with that one every time!

----------


## Esoteric

I would just LOVE to see Ron get 1/4 the amount of respect that Huntsmann got tonight.  That's all.  1/4.  I'd really love to see a poll after that debate.

----------


## sailingaway

> There's nothing special about Congressmen.


There is about Ron.

----------


## Badger Paul

http://conservativetimes.org/?p=9746\

----------


## MJU1983



----------


## TexasJake

^ My favorite so far.

lol

----------


## pinkmandy

But Brawndo's got what plants crave. It's got electrolytes.

----------


## ILikeRonPaul

> HAHAHAH .. Ron's bar is now 0.5 centimeters longer than Romney's, despite being ahead by 22%


lol so fair

----------


## RSLudlum

So I take it this is how Perry treats all Texas citizens?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> That old prankster Newt shocking Rick with a joy buzzer.  Gets him with that one every time!

----------


## MJU1983



----------


## Eric21ND

> 


Someone needs to do this with "Keynesian"

----------


## MJU1983

> But Brawndo's got what plants crave. It's got electrolytes.


Exactly.

----------


## MJU1983

> Someone needs to do this with "Keynesian"


I was going to but couldn't find the audio.

----------


## Esoteric

.
.
*Caption:  "See what I just said about them executions?"*.

----------


## Libertea Party

> So I take it this is how Perry treats all Texas citizens?


Ron took one for the GOP team and Texas. He didn't cause a scene and probably could have socked him on the stage with just cause.

----------


## zHorns



----------


## Shimpchip

*Let's get the photoshops rollin'!!*

Here's a template:

----------


## Bman

"Now you play a pretty good fiddle, boy
But give the Devil his due
I'll bet a fiddle of gold against your soul
'Cos I think I'm better than you"

----------


## Paulitical Correctness



----------


## TER

Very aggressive posturing by Rick Perry.  Ron Paul learned more about who Rick Perry is tonight then he ever did.

----------


## Crickett

> Do you guys really think Perry might have made some physically aggressive move toward Ron during a break in the debate to mess with his concentration or intimidate him?  If so, I sure hope the campaign or Ron himself addresses it as soon as possible.


Whadaru kidding? We have it in pics! He grabbed Ron's arm, stuck a finger in his face, and then swung his arms out so much Ron's mic almost tore his suit, and by that time Ron is looking really mad. I did notice that after the debate, Ron walked down front and met up with Carol, and made a really dissatisfied gesture to her..like an angry shrug. Hard to describe..DANG I want to know what Perry was saying. He looked like he was threatening Ron for sure.

----------


## american.swan

> Whadaru kidding? We have it in pics! He grabbed Ron's arm, stuck a finger in his face, and then swung his arms out so much Ron's mic almost tore his suit, and by that time Ron is looking really mad. I did notice that after the debate, Ron walked down front and met up with Carol, and made a really dissatisfied gesture to her..like an angry shrug. Hard to describe..DANG I want to know what Perry was saying. He looked like he was threatening Ron for sure.


Dr. Ron Paul knows how to get even. Rick is in deep dish trouble.

----------


## zHorns



----------


## jrice

> Whadaru kidding? We have it in pics! He grabbed Ron's arm, stuck a finger in his face, and then swung his arms out so much Ron's mic almost tore his suit, and by that time Ron is looking really mad. I did notice that after the debate, Ron walked down front and met up with Carol, and made a really dissatisfied gesture to her..like an angry shrug. Hard to describe..DANG I want to know what Perry was saying. He looked like he was threatening Ron for sure.


I noticed that to right at the close of the debate...  We gotta get to the bottom of this.  I'm sure the campaign will use this - I don't see how they couldn't.

----------


## Crickett

> +rep





> I love this one.  Perry's channeling the dark side of the force.  Ron's completely unaffected, but Huntsman seems to be losing consciousness.





> This may be a bit inappropriate, but I would have liked to have seen a Ron Paul supporter charge from the crowd and football tackle Perry for even touching Ron Paul. 
> 
> Let me do it! Just give me the blessing, I'll give him a reason to Yell. Psh.. stupid cheerleader.


Man, me too..the above pic shows Perry RIGHT in Ron's face! INCHES from it..wow..

----------


## leffewture

this better not get swept under the rug. the real show is perry vs paul....... the damn media needs to quit pushing hunstman. Hopefully Perry will implode. He scares me..... and Bachmann is just a joke. she didn't answer a single question they asked her.

----------


## pauladin

this is bull$#@!. this might have affected ron paul's debate performance.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Ah, it went down like this huh.. Watched the first half then moved on and such. Holding... for further opinion.

Ed: Huntsman was getting plenty of time..

----------


## enjerth

Huntsman: Oh gawd, I think I'm gonna be sick!

----------


## Jingles

> 


Do you have this without the caption? Also where are these coming from. Newt looks so scary in this picture. It looks like he turned into a demon or something/is about to suck the souls out of the American people.

----------


## Harald

and you noticed. There is a 3rd guy near the podium ready to jump and break up the fight if it happens

----------


## BuddyRey

Dangit...this suspense is killing me.  I'm dying to hear some confirmation from the campaign, or some leaked video/audio of the exchange.  And if any of it exists, I'm sure it will out eventually, on YouTube or elsewhere.  If Perry really did lose his cool like that, it would be the stupidest thing he's ever done, and will spell curtains for his political future.  Reminds me of that scene in _The Dead Zone_ where the scummy politician played by Martin Sheen is being shot at and he grabs a baby to use as a human shield.

----------


## zHorns

> Do you have this without the caption? Also where are these coming from. Newt looks so scary in this picture. It looks like he turned into a demon or something/is about to suck the souls out of the American people.


Here is the link to the entire photo gallery.

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/gop-pre...XN0Aw--;_ylv=3

Here is the link to the photo of Newt and Perry.

http://l.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/MFc...201308-887.jpg

----------


## Razmear

Just googled: 
perry assault ron paul
this is going viral fast!

eb

----------


## Shimpchip

Another one from the debate:

----------


## FunkBuddha

> 


This one needs a "Oww Mr. Gingrich! That hurts! Let go!" type of caption.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Got it, Perry was more of a schmuck than I thought he'd be.

----------


## puppetmaster

Ron can handle this.

----------


## RideTheDirt

I'm furious right now

----------


## iGGz

Tell Perry to keep his filthy neocon hands off Ron Paul!

http://www.governor.state.tx.us/contact/assistance.aspx

----------


## MJU1983

My damn Photobucket is over its 10GB/month limit.  Time to upgrade to Pro I suppose.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I cannot wait to hear something from the official campaign about this. If this is what it looked like we need to make it go viral and swamp the MSM with these photos.

----------


## RideTheDirt

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/2...35z01loa29.jpg
Very hi res pic

----------


## eleganz

Guys, we shouldn't jump to conclusions, this is only one picture, I think until we see further proof, video and/or confirmation that this supposed assault actually happened, we should not be coming out hard and demanding apologies.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Guys, we shouldn't jump to conclusions, this is only one picture, I think until we see further proof, video and/or confirmation that this supposed assault actually happened, we should not be coming out hard and demanding apologies.


Have you seen the other pictures. One of them looks much more agressive than the original.

----------


## pinkmandy

> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/2...35z01loa29.jpg
> Very hi res pic


Great contrast of dark vs. light. 

Perry is totally creepy. I'd recoil in absolute horror if he ever touched me.

----------


## BuddyRey

> Guys, we shouldn't jump to conclusions, this is only one picture, I think until we see further proof, video and/or confirmation that this supposed assault actually happened, we should not be coming out hard and demanding apologies.


Agreed.  All four or five pics looked pretty bad, but we need to wait for the facts to come out.  They could have just been having a really intense conversation.  Perry might have even laid his hand on Ron's arm in a jovial kind of way, like a lot of physically expressive guys (especially from the south) have a tendency to do.  We don't have all the facts yet.  But if it was what it looks like, this guy is toast.

----------


## foofighter20x

> 


"Remember how my father-in-law did my vasectomy? He checked out my prostate too. Like this."

----------


## Shimpchip

Ron Paul, _not_ the only doctor in the race!

----------


## foofighter20x

> 


Damn. Beat me to it.

----------


## rfbz

I think things are really going to get interesting now. Ron Paul doesn't really have a history of going after his opponents. He usually just promotes his liberty positions and hopes it catches on and for the most part seems to ignore the competition. I don't know if his advisers are telling him to get more aggressive or if there's something personal between him and Rick Perry but I like how he's going after him, especially since Rick Perry is seen as being the front runner. It's forced Rick Perry to confront Ron Paul which is great in my opinion. The confrontation becomes part of the news and Ron Paul gets in the news more because of it. It also legitimizes Ron Paul's candidacy to see the front runner attacking him. I hope to see Ron Paul continue to be a giant thorn in Rick Perry's side. I noticed that after Ron Paul went after Rick Perry, the other candidates started to piggy back off it and attack Rick Perry as well. It's like they were waiting for someone to make the first punch and Ron Paul broke the ice.

----------


## VanBummel

> Ron Paul, _not_ the only doctor in the race!


Haha, that's great!

This meme has reached the point that it needs an advice dog cross over.  Something like...
 

Here's a template if you want to make one.    It's a little rough around the edges, but MS Paint is all I got!

----------


## IPSecure

> "Remember how my father-in-law did my vasectomy?"


In other words... he was neutered by his father-in-law.

----------


## devil21

Stop with the offtopic and distracting Photoshops please.  This is a serious issue that could potentially mess up Perry's campaign pretty bad if treated seriously.  We can make this go viral.

----------


## MJU1983



----------


## TheTyke

> Stop with the offtopic and distracting Photoshops please.  This is a serious issue that could potentially mess up Perry's campaign pretty bad if treated seriously.  We can make this go viral.


I agree. This is serious - playing around should be done elsewhere.

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

Here's my edited version of that photo...pretty funny

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3890740...in/photostream

----------


## sailingaway

> Guys, we shouldn't jump to conclusions, this is only one picture, I think until we see further proof, video and/or confirmation that this supposed assault actually happened, we should not be coming out hard and demanding apologies.


His hand is on Ron.  Ron's body guard's hand is on the podium.  Perry is going  to see a whole lot of this picture.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Found this on Reddit. Please upvote it...

http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/com...ednesdays_gop/

It's shooting up fast.

----------


## Razmear

> I agree. This is serious - playing around should be done elsewhere.


If your not having fun, your doing it wrong. 

eb

----------


## Birdlady

Wow this is pretty scary! Perry looks frightening.

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

> I agree. This is serious - playing around should be done elsewhere.


and I disagree...if you don't like it, don't go on this thread.  I love the pictures!  Good going fellow photoshopERs

----------


## Sentinelrv

Don't we have anybody here that went to the actual debate that can tell us what really happened?

----------


## MJU1983

> His hand is on Ron.  Ron's body guard's hand is on the podium.  Perry is going  to see a whole lot of this picture.


If Ron needs any more bodyguards, sign me up.

----------


## sailingaway

> Don't we have anybody here that went to the actual debate that can tell us what really happened?


They didn't let the public get tickets to the debate.  At least that is what they told me when I asked.




> Thank you for your inquiry and your interest in the GOP Presidential Primary Debate to be held at the Reagan Library.   Due to limited seating, attendance for this event will be by invitation only.
> You may view the debate, live, on MSNBC, Politico.com  or Telemundo, beginning at 5:00pm.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Allison Borio

----------


## MJU1983

> Here's my edited version of that photo...pretty funny
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/3890740...in/photostream


Well played.

----------


## screennameyadayada

Can someone do something with this little gem? 

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/gop-pre...TYwNQ--;_ylv=3

*cough* cheerleader *cough*

----------


## screennameyadayada

or or "i feel pretty, oh so pretty, i feel pretty and whitty and gaaaaaaaaaay"

----------


## devil21

> and I disagree...if you don't like it, don't go on this thread.  I love the pictures!  Good going fellow photoshopERs


Maybe you should review the first few pages of this thread where the intent was plainly laid out.  Proctology photoshops wasn't the motivation, Im sure.  That stuff belongs in HT.

----------


## devil21

Rick Perry assaults Ron Paul

(for search engines)

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> Whadaru kidding? We have it in pics! He grabbed Ron's arm, stuck a finger in his face, and then swung his arms out so much Ron's mic almost tore his suit, and by that time Ron is looking really mad. *I did notice that after the debate, Ron walked down front and met up with Carol, and made a really dissatisfied gesture to her..like an angry shrug.* Hard to describe..DANG I want to know what Perry was saying. He looked like he was threatening Ron for sure.


Is there a tube of this?

----------


## S.Shorland

I think the caption should be: If you think this is off color,just give me nuclear weapons and I'll really show what I can do!
 Paul should ask the police to charge him with assault!

----------


## GreenBulldog

To say assault is ridiculous (who do you think he is, a cop?), but my guess is, Ron has had many threats made to him for being so unwavering from his principles and incorruptible. 

I say threat because I doubt Perry was lecturing Ron saying, "Don't unbutton that jacket Ron, you seriously need a lesson in style...and a new suit."

----------


## Qdog

> I found some more coming off the wire.
> 
> He looks so mad at Ron.
> 
> In the last one, I think he's trying to use Jedi mind tricks.


Ha! in the last pic, it looks like Perry wants to Armwrestle!

----------


## Karsten

That's a freaking force choke.

----------


## GreenBulldog

> Physically rough up an old man?


Yes, lets hope Ron doesn't beat the $#@! out of Perry too badly in self-defense. As corrupt as he is, he's still protected by the law. 

By the way, maybe Perry was upset and whining and complaining to Ron about getting badgered out there and begging Ron not to hurt him too much. 

That first picture of the four above look like Perry is saying, "Ron, they're making me look bad!"

----------


## Billay

> Looks like Perry is not happy with Ron! Love it.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Why did 1% non-starter candidate Jon Huntsman get so much debate time?  The media swoons over this guy, even after foisting him up the flag pole and getting no salutes.

----------


## BlueFloyd

Ron Paul can't help it if the TRUTH is being rammed straight up the ass of the Circle Jerks...he is just an honest gentleman.

----------


## anaconda

Actually, Perry is saying emphatically to Ron: "You...da' MAN!.........."

----------


## Ronpauljones

> We have the internet organization and power to take this picture, and shove it down Perry's throat. This could be the story of this debate if we make it so. I'm completely serious.


Exactly. Use this picture to bring Perry down NOW.

----------


## eleganz

The only way this will make any damage is if the issue gets air time or the photo gets on print and article, average Americans (that keep Perry's poll number high) need to see this.

----------


## DGraham



----------


## lucky_bg

> Perry would do well to keep his hands off Dr. Paul in the future.  We do have some *less stable members* of this movement that may take things like that against Dr. Paul personally.  You are not untouchable Rick.


Count me in.

----------


## keenwaa

I hope this gets on the Daily Show. It would probably be pretty damaging for Perry if these pics got lots of coverage.

----------


## Agorism

Anyone see the video of Perry bullying the traffic cop who pulled him over in 2000?

----------


## pacelli

Did I hear it right that somebody on O'Reilly's show last night said that Ron paul should be slapped?

I wonder if these 2 incidents are connected.. I mean hell, we already knew that Rick Bilderberg Perry was the globalist's darling.  And we all know that FauxNews is a globalist talking point outfit.

----------


## eleganz

This topic is also #1 on Reddit right now, don't believe me? go there right now!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I can't say for certain whose back of the head I'm looking at in
> 
> 
> 
> but it's definitely not Jon Huntsman's.  Jon Huntsman was not wearing a black shirt, he was wearing a dark navy blue suit and is much thinner.


Thought this picture was the one referenced:



So it's not Huntsman.  But you can't exactly say for sure who it is from that angle.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

When do we get audio? When will the lip readers tell us what was said? When will Ron Paul be asked about the incident? When will we know what was said?

Ron Paul wins polls

http://firstread.msnbc.msn.com/_news...reagan-library

----------


## neverseen

Is he seriously going to mobilize the RPA? (Ron Paul Army)

what a nut... this will spread like wild fire unless they get Ron to say "oh we were just chatting."

----------


## Josalyn

Wow. what the hell does Perry think he's doing putting his hand on him as if he's more empowered than Ron Paul??? Does anyone know what was said??

----------


## TheViper

Looks like Rick Perry will now have two wildfires to deal with.

----------


## Son of Detroit

Unfortunately many Republicans would see this as a positive.

"Rick Perry would be tough and unforgiving when meeting with our nation's enemies, we need someone strong and powerful to set them straight!"

----------


## Josalyn

> Looks like Rick Perry will now have two wildfires to deal with.


Hahaha, I really just laughed out loud. 



> Unfortunately many Republicans would see this as a positive.
> 
> "Rick Perry would be tough and unforgiving when meeting with our nation's enemies, we need someone strong and powerful to set them straight!"


I think I just spit up a little in my mouth as I read that. 

whoever sees that as a positive is just... ugh, I can't say.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Unfortunately many Republicans would see this as a positive.
> 
> "Rick Perry would be tough and unforgiving when meeting with our nation's enemies, we need someone strong and powerful to set them straight!"


Unless its Putin.  Putin would beat him with a table leg.

----------


## sevin

Does anyone know at which commercial break this happened? It would at least give us a clue as to what was said.

----------


## Son of Detroit



----------


## IndianaPolitico

> 


+rep!

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

When do we get audio? Where's the lip reader?

----------


## PPCwarren

I made a few memes from some of the posts I saw on here last night. please vote them up and create some of your own

http://www.quickmeme.com/Unhappy-Rick-Perry/

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

> Why did 1% non-starter candidate Jon Huntsman get so much debate time?  The media swoons over this guy, even after foisting him up the flag pole and getting no salutes.


Because there is an internal memo in the establishment going around to promote Huntsman.  He's running for a Cabinet position in the Obama Administration.

----------


## Josalyn

> Unfortunately many Republicans would see this as a positive.
> 
> "Rick Perry would be tough and unforgiving when meeting with our nation's enemies, we need someone strong and powerful to set them straight!"





> Because there is an internal memo in the establishment going around to promote Huntsman.  He's running for a Cabinet position in the Obama Administration.


He is? 8(

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Let's take out our anger, by promoting the next money bomb! It is only a few days away!

*Share videos!*


*Invite on Facebook!*
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=221373634578417

----------


## bluto20

it's good to see these forums are still alive and kicking.

p.s. Perry sux!

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

Time to knock Perry off his pedestal. Spread the above far & wide. Let's make this Perry's "Greg Stillson Moment". It's not the first time he's gotten all in someone's face like this. Perry is nothing but a punk and a bully and he should absolutely NOT become president!

----------


## tfurrh

someone should Youtube this with Gwen Stefani's- "Don't speak, I know what you're saying. So please stop explaining. Don't tell me cause it hurts. Don't speak, I know what you're thinking, and I don't need your reasons. Don't tell me cause it hurts."

----------


## Krugerrand

borrowing some from Gage,



> I did this real quick.

----------


## Gage

Not sure if this photo has been posted yet, but this one seems more civil, at least physically speaking. I saw it when I went on the MSNBC website.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44427380...012/?gt1=43001

----------


## EWM

The photo certainly looks menacing, but I'd like to know exactly what Perry was saying before jumping to too many conclusions. A camera can often catch something very innocent looking terrible.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> Anyone see the video of Perry bullying the traffic cop who pulled him over in 2000?



Tube?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The photo certainly looks menacing, but I'd like to know exactly what Perry was saying before jumping to too many conclusions. A camera can often catch something very innocent looking terrible.


Take a look at these.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3538633

----------


## EWM

> Take a look at these.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3538633


Those don't look too bad.

----------


## specsaregood

> Take a look at these.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3538633


At this point the campaign has got to know that the grassroots are in an uproar over it.  I think it calls for a southern avenger blog piece to straighten it all out.

----------


## RileyE104



----------


## CaseyJones

deleted all references to members of rons security team

----------


## Matthew5

Drudge now showing a fuller sequence!

----------


## Libertea Party

Can someone with actual _photoshop skillz_ put Obama (or Bachmann or even Perry with Obama doing the pointing) in all those Perry-Paul pics to contrast it with how the media would treat it if it were The One? Here is my very humble attempt:

----------


## anaconda

Perry might have been ranting to Ron about how the airlines lost his luggage or something...there are a million explanations for his dramatic gestures.

----------


## Bruno

> Perry might have been ranting to Ron about how the airlines lost his luggage or something...there are a million explanations for his dramatic gestures.


None of which make it appropriate to make contact the way he did, or to gesture the way he did.  Remember, Ron has said before that they had never met.  This is how he treats him at his first meeting?  Granted, Ron did bodyslam him on Gardisil and his defense of Hillarycare, but nevertheless, it was uncalled for personal contact and invasion of his space.

----------


## Libertea Party

> None of which make it appropriate to make contact the way he did, or to gesture the way he did.  Remember, Ron has said before that they had never met.  This is how he treats him at his first meeting?  Granted, Ron did bodyslam him on Gardisil and his defense of Hillarycare, but nevertheless, it was uncalled for personal contact and invasion of his space.


Yeah Perry was well within the zone:

----------


## kr1963

> 


But I was supposed to be next to Romney. Look at my $#@!in hair man!

----------


## Paul Fan

I can't do photoshop - but here's a caption entry:

 "You're so right about the TSA! Here's how they screened me before my flight to the debate."

----------


## kr1963

Rick, didn't I tell you my Mom was hott?
Hell ya playa!

----------


## kr1963

1) AND THEN THE MAID SAID, "EAT MY $HIT...!"
2) I think that if both of just keep repeating Ron Paul that one of us is gonna win this thing! 
3) Romney doesn't know I dropped a bunch of Ex-lax in his water...
4) I slipped Bachman's make up girl a twenty to swap out her Aqua-net with Spray Starch...
5) Then my buddies at Goldman sold the stupid $#@!ers the stuff BACK to them at twice the price they originally bought it....
6) Huntsman asked me if that yellow tie made him look gay...
7) I invited Herman to join us for Pizza later. I ordered Dominoes...
8) And then Rockefeller said to me "Wait Obama's Black? I thought you said his mother was from Kansas?"
9) I just bought all the rights to all the gas stations on the NAFTA Super highway under the name Alfred E. Neuman.
10) And then I made my granddaugther cry because I told her Lassie was dead...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Picture is in an email from the campaign now

----------


## Josalyn

> Another one!  "What the HELL, Ron?"


"The fu*k bro? Messin' me up when you unveil my hypocrisy."

----------


## Matt Collins

_"Rick Perry FEARS Ron Paul" - a blog by Jack Hunter on RonPaul2012.com

_http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/09/0...fears-ron-paul

----------


## PPCwarren

I just can't believe how much the news networks are just ignoring this.  http://www.quickmeme.com/Unhappy-Rick-Perry/newest/

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Are these pictures real? This is the twilight zone. WTF? is this for real? Did Rick Perry really walk up to Ron Paul in a threatening manner?

----------


## gls

> Are these pictures real? This is the twilight zone. WTF? is this for real? Did Rick Perry really walk up to Ron Paul in a threatening manner?


Both campaigns claim the interaction was "cordial" but the pictures certainly give a different impression.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> Both campaigns claim the interaction was "cordial" but the pictures certainly give a different impression.


 Coercion and harassment

----------


## TER

Dr. Paul, thank you for demonstrating to all what it means to forgive.  This is why you are endeared and beloved, because of your humility and your ability to love even your enemies and never hate the person, but hate the sins.

This man already has made a greater difference to this nation then past presidents have, and it is on account of his love for this country, his moral and genuine character, his guilelessness and meekness, and his humble and strict adherence to the truth and to the Constitution.

Ron Paul is my President!  In 2012, he will be everyones!!!

----------


## Libertea Party

> Both campaigns claim the interaction was "cordial" but the pictures certainly give a different impression.


Ron was just protecting the GOP and Texas family from the embarrassment. 

Ron said he "doesn't remember what was said"? He might as well have just said he "fell down the stairs" or "ran in to a pole" so the cops wouldn't show up and take away the abusive bully Perry off the stage and make the GOP and Texas look bad. He also saved lil' Rand from having to avenge the attack.

----------


## sailingaway

> Both campaigns claim the interaction was "cordial" but the pictures certainly give a different impression.


Actually, what Ron said is he doesn't remember it.  I think he's just not making a fuss about it, which makes sense as a strategic decision.  The pictures are still there.

----------


## sailingaway

> None of which make it appropriate to make contact the way he did, or to gesture the way he did.  Remember, Ron has said before that they had never met.  This is how he treats him at his first meeting?  Granted, Ron did bodyslam him on Gardisil and his defense of Hillarycare, but nevertheless, it was uncalled for personal contact and invasion of his space.


This.  But Ron would invite charges of whining if he complained, and I'm pretty sure it just isn't his style.  I'm sure his opinion of Perry wasn't improved by the encounter, and a feel sure Perry would have a hard time, hereafter, ever getting many Paul supporter votes. But Ron doesn't need to say anything.

----------


## AFPVet

Hang on guys... did Rick Perry actually touch Ron? If he did, that is considered assault/battery (verbiage depends on state).

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> Hang on guys... did Rick Perry actually touch Ron? If he did, that is considered assault/battery (verbiage depends on state).


 It is, but why is Ron Paul not filing charges for a restraining order?

----------


## sailingaway

> It is, but why is Ron Paul not filing charges for a restraining order?


Because loutish and thuggish and aggressive as it was, for Ron Paul to make a hulking stink about some thug grabbing his arm in a menacing manner would be beneath him.  He'd see it as whining.  I'm sure he has Perry's number pegged even more firmly than before, however.

----------


## Bruno

Ron dismissed it as not a big deal.  We don't know if there was more to it or not.  But we do know that it was good press for our side.  

Still front page on drudge 24+ hours later with three pics, tens of millions of views later, and more than 32,000 here alone.  Thank you again, Matt! 

VISITS TO DRUDGE 09/09/11

032,254,481 IN PAST 24 HOURS

----------


## Matthew5

> Because loutish and thuggish and aggressive as it was, for Ron Paul to make a hulking stink about some thug grabbing his arm in a menacing manner would be beneath him.  He'd see it as whining.  I'm sure he has Perry's number pegged even more firmly than before, however.


Agreed, it's not worth it. Let's win the battle of ideas...not petty disputes. Perry is a thug, so let the images speak for themselves and move on. They've already afforded Ron Paul the best gift, which was some media attention. This well is dry.

----------


## iGGz

Did anyone see that RPF's and the first few comments of this thread were posted on a Gawker article?




> From there, it's but a hop, skip and a jump to the mothership, Ron Paul Forums


gawker.com/5838488/ron-pauls-fans-rush-to-protect-him-from-rick-perrys-assault

----------


## RonPaulCult

> Did anyone see that RPF's and the first few comments of this thread were posted on a Gawker article?
> 
> 
> 
> gawker.com/5838488/ron-pauls-fans-rush-to-protect-him-from-rick-perrys-assault


Whoa - my thread is famous!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lucky_bg

> Whoa - my thread is famous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


$#@! them, they couldn't even posted picture in question. They posted Fox's cropped version.

----------


## limequat

> Because loutish and thuggish and aggressive as it was, for Ron Paul to make a hulking stink about some thug grabbing his arm in a menacing manner would be beneath him.  He'd see it as whining.  I'm sure he has Perry's number pegged even more firmly than before, however.


Exactly.  We now have several clues that the campaign is trying to bait Parry into losing his cool.

1) Campaign ad calls him a "cheerleader for Gore" in reference to his time as a male cheerleader
2) Benton alludes to the fact that he intended to get a response out of Parry during the debates in a Politico article
3) RevPac releases the Plastic Men ad that refers to Parry as a pretty boy

It's pretty obvious what is happening at this point.  The campaign is calling into question not just Parry's political qualifications, but his qualifications as a _man_!  For an alpha-male gorilla like Parry, this is insufferable - thus the lashout duing the last debates.   Parry's handlers will be trying to keep things tied down, but I can see a couple of underhanded comments sending him over the edge.  Dear god, I hope it happens on live tv.

----------


## sailingaway

> Exactly.  We now have several clues that the campaign is trying to bait Parry into losing his cool.
> 
> 1) Campaign ad calls him a "cheerleader for Gore" in reference to his time as a male cheerleader
> 2) Benton alludes to the fact that he intended to get a response out of Parry during the debates in a Politico article
> 3) RevPac releases the Plastic Men ad that refers to Parry as a pretty boy
> 
> It's pretty obvious what is happening at this point.  The campaign is calling into question not just Parry's political qualifications, but his qualifications as a _man_!  For an alpha-male gorilla like Parry, this is insufferable - thus the lashout duing the last debates.   Parry's handlers will be trying to keep things tied down, but I can see a couple of underhanded comments sending him over the edge.  Dear god, I hope it happens on live tv.


If that were true, it suggests Perry is known to be unable to control himself.  Certainly, that is the sort of thing voters should know.

----------


## specsaregood

> Exactly.  We now have several clues that the campaign is trying to bait Parry into losing his cool.
> 
> 1) Campaign ad calls him a "cheerleader for Gore" in reference to his time as a male cheerleader
> 2) Benton alludes to the fact that he intended to get a response out of Parry during the debates in a Politico article
> *3) RevPac releases the Plastic Men ad that refers to Parry as a pretty boy*


Just to be clear for any spies reading this thread,* the RevPac ad has nothing to do with what the official campaign is "trying" to do*  and as far as I know there is no communication between the 2 seperate entities.

----------


## limequat

> If that were true, it suggests Perry is known to be unable to control himself.  Certainly, that is the sort of thing voters should see _on live tv_.


fixed

----------


## S.Shorland

It already happened on tv,you can be fairly sure about it.Paul took the gentlemanly route when a sociopath trod on his own landmine.

----------


## limequat

My advice for the campaign:  tell Parry to quit picking on 12 y/o girls.  "Don't ya like full grown women?"  
Something like that.  Way too incendiary, but a man can dream.

----------


## brushfire

> Parry's handlers will be trying to keep things tied down, but I can see a couple of underhanded comments sending him over the edge.  Dear god, I hope it happens on live tv.

----------


## Working Poor

All I saw was a bunch of pictures of Glenn Beck on drudge...

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Oh no!

----------


## iGGz

[}{]

----------


## bluesc

> Uh, okay.


He's trolling. People who complain about people being overly rough are apparently liberal pussies.

----------


## iGGz

[}{]

----------


## bluesc

> I realize that.
> 
> What I don't realize is why it was necessary to bump this thread.


Look at the topic.

----------


## BuddyRey

With Rick Perry, we had Fingergate...and now it's time for Shakegate.

----------


## bluesc

> With Rick Perry, we had Fingergate


ಠ_ಠ

----------


## iGGz

[}{]

----------


## bluesc

> I looked at it in September of 2011


Yes.. As I said, he is trolling. What more don't you get? 

You don't simply ask a troll why they are trolling. They are doing it to troll.

----------

